# hot water heater drain



## happynthehollar (Apr 23, 2016)

2013 jayfeather hybrid tt and the hot water heater drain is tucked away pretty good. When you drain it it runs all in the compartment and down the side of the trailer. would it hurt to put a peice of pipe screwed into tank in place of plug and then a valve to ease in this process?


----------



## snapper388 (Apr 28, 2015)

yes it is ok to use a valve . I would recommend using a brass ball valve


----------



## happynthehollar (Apr 23, 2016)

Thanks for the feed back. That's what I went and bought. Used brass ball valve and plumbed it up with stainless. Only concern was I was thinking that the plastic plug was in case of over pressurizing and blowoff valve not functioning...
Next on the agenda is replacing outdoor speakers. Went to best buy but had nothing, next will look on line. Any suggestions on this? Just bought 2013 jayfeather 19ft hybrid last fall and got to use it once so a lot to learn. We stepped up from a pop up.


----------

